# JALAPENOS/MUSHROOMS



## goalie30 (Dec 13, 2011)

My bacon wrapped Jalapenos and my mushrooms came out wonderful!   all eaten rather quickly.  stuffed with chive/onion

cream cheese and crab meat and a sprinkly of cajun seasoning.  smoked at 200 for about 2.5 hours or so!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 13, 2011)

I can see why they went fast! They look delicious!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 13, 2011)

I just bought jalapenos at the store for the holidays..... I think I will use your recipe... thanks, Dave


----------



## michael ark (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## tyotrain (Dec 13, 2011)

Man O Man that is some great looking grub... Nice job bet it was tasty


----------



## venture (Dec 13, 2011)

Those make me want to fire up the smoker just for them!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 14, 2011)

nothing like puttin crab into that cream cheese! mmmmm


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks great. they gone  so fast i got nothing


----------



## goalie30 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone, my brother got me on this website and it has been very good.  we also purchased jeffs rib rub recipe and bbq sauce. excellent as well!

I think I will make boats out of the jalapenos next time, easier to eat I think. I also did some poblanos(spelling)  bigger and alittle sweeter, they were good , had to slice them

up to eat em!  very good though! next project is smoking jerky and a hind mega roast this weekend from this dude.


----------



## roller (Dec 14, 2011)

They look real good..looks like your all set in the venison dept...nice job.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Now I have a good source for big portabella mushrooms and I was thinking that they would be good in the smoker. I guess I have my answer I was looking for.


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 14, 2011)

Man I havent made ABT'S in awhile. You got me wanting some now!!!!


----------

